# Być + przymiotnik



## Modrubak123

Dzień dobry! 
Mam pytanie dotyczące reguł używania być z przymiotnikiem. Już wiem że jeśli przymiotnik stoi pojedynczo to sie mowi tak (ona jest ładna) a jeśli z rzeczownikiem to tak (ona jest ładną kobietą). 
Ale pytanie polega na następnym
Jak poprawnie się mówi
Chcę być pierwszy/chcę być pierwszym(widziałem oboje zdania) 

Będę pierwszy, kto się o tym dowie
Będę pierwszym, kto się o tym dowie

Najlepszym jest warunek pierwszy
Najlepszy jest warunek pierwszy

Moim zdaniem poprawne są tamte bez końcówki -m ale nie jestem pewien. 
Z góry dziękuję


----------



## zaffy

Ja bym tak powiedział: 

Będę pierwszy, który się o tym dowie.
Najlepszy jest pierwszy warunek.


----------



## Modrubak123

zaffy said:


> Ja bym tak powiedział:
> 
> Będę pierwszy, który się o tym dowie.
> Najlepszy jest pierwszy warunek.



Dziękuję za odpowiedź. A inne opcje są poprawne?


----------



## zaffy

'Będę pierwszą osobą, która się o tym dowie.'

To drugie zdanie jest trochę dziwne bez kontekstu.


----------



## Modrubak123

zaffy said:


> 'Będę pierwszą osobą, która się o tym dowie.'
> 
> To drugie zdanie jest trochę dziwne bez kontekstu.



Dziękuję za odpowiedź! 
Życzę Miłego dnia


----------



## zaffy

"Pierwszym" bym użył np. w takim zdaniu:

"Bycie pierwszym, nie zawsze oznacza bycie najlepszym." - i tyczy się to wszystkich osób, ogólnie.


----------



## Henares

A dla mnie bardziej naturalnie brzmi „Będę pierwszym, który”. Ta druga opcja (będę pierwszy) brzmi dziwnie, a zwłaszcza w żeńskiej formie np. „Będę pierwsza, która poleciała na Marsa”. Lub gdy użyjemy tej konstrukcji np. dla drugiej osoby liczby pojedynczej - np. „Będziesz pierwszy, któremu to powiem”.

Po mojemu to „pierwszy” odpowiada na pytanie: jaki będę? Pierwszy np.  na mecie. A „pierwszym” odpowiada na pytanie „będę kim/ jakim będę? Pierwszym, który poleciał na Marsa”.

Także w wynikach wyszukiwania Google jest więcej wyników dla „będę pierwszym, który” (6290), niż dla „będę pierwszy, który” (3680).

Najlepiej jednak powiedzieć: będę pierwszą/ym osobą/człowiekiem/Polakiem/Rosjaninem, który...


----------



## jasio

Henares said:


> Po mojemu to „pierwszy” odpowiada na pytanie: jaki będę? Pierwszy np.  na mecie. .


Albo może "który będę?". Ja będę pierwszy, a on będzie drugi. 


Henares said:


> A „pierwszym” odpowiada na pytanie „będę kim/ jakim będę? Pierwszym, który poleciał na Marsa”.


Trochę to wygląda jak opuszczenie rzeczownika. "Będę pierwszym [człowiekiem, mężczyzną], który poleciał na Marsa", "Będę pierwszą [kobietą], która poleciała na Marsa".


----------



## Ben Jamin

Modrubak123 said:


> Dzień dobry!
> Mam pytanie dotyczące reguł używania być z przymiotnikiem. …..


*Będę pierwszy, kto się o tym dowie.* Poprawne
*Będę pierwszym, kto się o tym dowie. *Poprawne, trochę bardziej formalne.

*Najlepszym jest warunek pierwszy.* Poprawne, ale wychodzi z użycia. Brzmi staroświecko.
*Najlepszy jest warunek pierwszy.* Poprawne
W obu tych ostatnich zdaniach częściej użyje się innego szyku zdania: *Najlepszy jest pierwszy warunek.* albo *Pierwszy warunek jest najlepszy.*
Szyku "*Najlepszy jest warunek pierwszy.*" użyjemy gdy chcemy wyrazić szczególny nacisk na słowo "pierwszy".


----------



## zaffy

Ben Jamin said:


> *Będę pierwszy, kto się o tym dowie.* Poprawne



Dla mnie 'który' a nie 'kto'


----------



## grassy

Modrubak123 said:


> Będę pierwszy, kto się o tym dowie
> Będę pierwszym, kto się o tym dowie


To jest szyk emfatyczny. W większości przypadków powiemy _Pierwszy się o tym dowiem._


----------



## haes

Będę pierwszym, będę spełnionym, będę niezwyciężonym - to formy poprawne, ale bardziej formalne. Kiedyś (80 lat temu i wczesniej?) używane powszechnie, dziś raczej formy książkowe lub mocno formalne. Tak samo jak czas zaprzeszły - 90 % (a moze i 99 %) Polaków nie wiem, że mamy taki czas - znikł był etc. Też uzywane, ale raczej u Sienkiewicza.


----------



## Ben Jamin

zaffy said:


> Dla mnie 'który' a nie 'kto'


A dlaczego? Masz jakieś uzasadnienie?


----------



## zaffy

Nie mam, ja bym powiedział 'Będę pierwszy, który się o tym dowie'. Jak ktoś pisał wyżej to może być skrót od "Będę pierwszą osobą która...". Osobę kasujemy i zostaje 'który'. Tak mi się wydaje.

"Oni byli pierwsi, którzy to zobaczyli." Czy powiesz tutaj "Oni byli pierwsi kto to zobaczył"? Ja nie. Brzmi awkward.


----------



## Ben Jamin

zaffy said:


> Nie mam, ja bym powiedział 'Będę pierwszy, który się o tym dowie'. Jak ktoś pisał wyżej to może być skrót od "Będę pierwszą osobą która...". Osobę kasujemy i zostaje 'który'. Tak mi się wydaje.
> 
> "Oni byli pierwsi, którzy to zobaczyli." Czy powiesz tutaj "Oni byli pierwsi kto to zobaczył"? Ja nie. Brzmi awkward.


"Dzieckiem w kołysce, kto łeb urwał Hydrze, ...."


----------



## zaffy

Naprawdę 'kto' wam pasuje w tych zdaniach?

-Oni byli pierwsi kto to zobaczył. 
-On był pierwszy kto pomógł przy wypadku.


----------



## Ben Jamin

zaffy said:


> Naprawdę 'kto' wam pasuje w tych zdaniach?
> 
> -Oni byli pierwsi kto to zobaczył.
> -On był pierwszy kto pomógł przy wypadku.


Ja tego nie powiedziałem. W liczbie mnogiej trzeba użyć "którzy", ale w liczbie pojedynczej jest wolny wybór pomiędzy "kto" i "który".
A teraz (podobno prawdziwa) anegdota: Pewien profesor napisał kartkę na drzwiach sali wykładowej "Wykład, co miał się odbyć w sobotę jest odwołany". Jakiś purysta napisał "nie mówi się co tylko który". Jako odpowiedź zastał "Panno święta co jasnej bronisz Częstochowy …".


----------



## Poland91pl

Dla mnie "będę pierwszy, kto się o tym do wie" brzmi jakoś dziwnie, jakby niepoprawnie, za to "będę pierwszym, kto ( lepiej pasuje mi tu *który).*


----------

